# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Wanted: Mitsurferin in der Zeit vom 6. bis 19. August bei Leucate (auch in Teilzeit)

## Aberhalloduda

Kleine Aufsteigertruppe (2 m, 1 w, 1 Hund) aus Mnchen / Freiburg sucht aus demokratischen Gleichgewichtsgrnden noch 1 Mitsurferin fr eines der windsichersten Gebiete Europas. Erste Woche am Campingplatz, zweite Woche in groem Ferienhaus im wunderschnen Kstenort "La Franqui".

----------


## Mich

Hey Aberhallo!
Bin zwar keine Dame, aber ich wollte mich mal auf die Anfrage hin melden. Das klingt super!(Leider) bin ich in diesem Zeitraum mit Familie in der Bretagne. Solltet ihr bei hnlichen Trips wider erwarten mal einen Damenberhang haben, dann hau mich an. Begreife mich nmlich ebenfalls als Aufsteiger und suche immer mitpassionierte, die in Mnchen und Umgebung fahren. Und Laucate ist bei mir schon lange auf der Agenda. Aber eine gemeinsame Fahrt fr ein langes Wochende zum Lago oder Verabredungen hier im Eck, wren super. Also melde Dich gerne. Wrde mich freuen. A bientot, Mich

----------


## madame_soleil

Wie wren denn die Kosten? Wenn man nur die zweite Woche knnte?

----------


## Aberhalloduda

Hi Madame Soleil,
schn, dass wir uns hier interessierte Antworten erreichen ... ;-)
Das Haus kostet in der zweiten Woche 500€ komplett. Um Verpflegung kmmern wir uns selbst. Bei 4 netten Menschen wren das 125 pro Nase mit eigenem Zimmer / Bett. Jetzt zu Dir: Wo kommst Du her und wie wrdest Du denn Deine Anreise gestalten?
Wenn Du die Antwortzeit abkrzen mchtest, kannst Du auch direkt E-Mailen an: steff.weiss@gmx.net
1001 Gre
Steff

----------


## Aberhalloduda

Hi Mich,
Danke fr Deine nette Meldung. Lago von Mnchen aus klingt immer sehr nett, da waren wir letztes Jahr 2 mal. Den Versuch sollte man wieder wagen.
LGe Steff

----------


## Nicole Eberhart

Gutes Angebot!
***eines der windsichersten Gebiete Europas***
Ist es hier nicht gefhrlich? Besonders fr Anfngers?

----------


## madame_soleil

Hallo nochmal, Angebot ist echt verlockend, aber ich habe mal alles berdacht und durchgerechnet und ich glaube, ich muss doch aussteigen. 
Viel Spa  :Happy: 
HANG LOOSE

----------


## Aberhalloduda

Hi Mme Soleil,
schade, Dein Nickname htte Dir in Frankreich sicher die Wogen geglttet !
LGe
Sonja & Steff

----------


## Aberhalloduda

Hi Nicole,
drei Grnde, warum wir gerne dort sind, sind:
1) oft stabile Windverhltnisse, im Hochsommer nicht zu stark, und was noch wichtiger ist ...
2) wir surfen eher selten auf dem offenen Meer, sondern meist am benachbarten tang mit wenig Wellengang und zu 80% auflandigem Wind sowie Stehtiefe. Und selbst, wenn es hier mal mit 30 Knoten pfeift, kann man sich noch sicher fhlen. Da wre das Meer fr uns Amateure schon lange tabu ...
3) am tang muss das Material nicht ewig weit ber den Sand getragen werden bis zur Wasserlinie
Schlaf mal drber ...
MfG von Freiburg wre evtl. arrangierbar.
Sonja & Steff

----------


## Aberhalloduda

Wollte gerade mal noch ausprobieren, was der Unterschied zw. "Mit Zitat" und direkt antworten ist.
Habe Verdacht, will aber wissen ...
Salute

----------


## Aberhalloduda

was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist, an unserem Lieblingsspot ist auch gleich eine Surfschule, vom Material her ein bisschen altbacken, aber spricht fr die Sicherheit und Eignung auch fr Einsteiger.

----------

